# i5 4670k OC - Need insight!



## aniket.cain (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,

I got this new CPU - an i5 4670k and I just want to check how good the chip is. I will overclock later when I get a decent cooler. Right now I am testing with the stock cooler itself.

I tried a little OC with the A-Tuning App that came with the motherboard - Asrock Z87 Extreme4. With everything else selected by the A-Tuning App, I changed the CPU ratio to x46. 

Here is my system info with no other app open:

*i39.tinypic.com/5508cl.jpg



How does it look? I do not have much experience with OC. 
I can see that the voltages have been jacked up by the utility. I let the app select these values itself.

Browsing with 15 tabs open has kept the temps under 40-42 C... and the system has been running fine for the last 1 hour. I have not put it under any stress testing yet. 

So, if the temperatures are fine, what should else I be concerned of here? 

Thanks!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 19, 2014)

40 C it idle in winters is slightly high. Do some cable management, air flow check and read some online guides on CPU overclocking.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh man please do not overclock it under stock cooler...

It's of no use

@idle Performance will be same whether you oc or not


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 19, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Oh man please do not overclock it under stock cooler...
> 
> It's of no use
> 
> @idle Performance will be same whether you oc or not



I am not keeping my system overclocked right now; I just wanted to check the CPU.

Under medium load (NFS rivals on iGPU) at 43x multiplier on stock voltages I got 56 degrees. I am sure a little overclock is certainly possible with the stock cooler too. But it is not needed yet; in the future maybe..


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi!

Sorry for my noobish comments earlier. 

This stock cooler is noisy and less effective, and needs to go. I am looking for a cooler around 3k for i5-4670k. I do not have plans for any extreme overclocking, only moderate. 

Which one of these 2 should I pick:
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo (3.1k online I think) or 212X (2650/-)?

Or perhaps there is something better at this price for this CPU?

Thanks!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 29, 2014)

Get Cm hyper 212 evo with eyes closed


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 30, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get Cm hyper 212 evo with eyes closed



Thanks! Btw, how is the CM Hyper 412 Slim for 3.6k compared to 212 Evo?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 30, 2014)

they both perform almost same,i would go with 212 evo

*i.imgur.com/befg94s.png?1?7301


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 30, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> they both perform almost same,i would go with 212 evo
> 
> *i.imgur.com/befg94s.png?1?7301



Okay, thanks!!


----------

